

Computer Genius Builds Language That Lets Anyone Calculate Anything - dualogy
http://www.businessinsider.com/wolfram-language-demo-2014-3

======
lutusp
The language's fate will hinge on whether it's released in a form resembling
open-source. Knowing Wolfram Research as I do, I think that's unlikely, and I
therefore predict that it will fail to win many adherents.

